# Twisted Fury Pack Reborn



## AbracadabraTFPR (Jun 10, 2012)

*Hello, guys. I'm Cait, a fellow animal role-player. I've recently gotten into role-play, not to long ago, about 2 and a half months. I'm also a newbie here, as you can probably infer. I've come here today to tell you about the wonderful place where I role-play. It's called Twisted Fury Pack Reborn, as you've probably assumed already from the title. It's a animal role-play website, on Wetpaint, that uses Chatango and thread to role-play. It's post apocalyptic, no human/humanoid, paragraph to multi-paragraph, child friendly, and all animal.*

* We're not like all other's you've heard of, or have tried to be recruited into. Joining is such a simple process, as you get to know your character, sculpting it out of your imagination.  We're the first pack to join Wetpaint, and the oldest. Our website is one of the most interactive websites, having a shop, gems, points, and levels for our members to work with. As well as we have artists within our website in order to draw your character.We are one of the less arrogant websites, having a relaxed role play rather than go out and start drama with other websites; we mind our own business and role play with our members . We have the hierarchy of a wolf pack. TFPR has won three main awards so far in it's three years of existence, since April 16th. Two of these awards were Golden Paint Can awards, in both 2010 and 2011, stating that Twisted Fury Pack Reborn was the best role-play site on Wetpaint. The last one was Wiki of the Year, stating that TFPR was the best site on Wetpaint. There are over 33 ranks to choose from in TFPR. You can be an ancient creature, mythological, or made up. We can also post our own thought up breeds. TFPR is a strict no god-modding site, along with it's many other rules. Our Queen, HaloPromise, also has a game she's working on related to the site. There is also a comic in the making. Currently, we have over 2400 members and over 70 alliances. The rules don't limit you if you are serious to role-play and are dedicated to the site. If you are interested in joining this spectacular website, here is the link: http://twistedfurypackreborn.wetpaint.com*
*I assure you, we'd love to have you in our pack. Don't be shy! There's a lot of information on the website, but the more the merrier right?*​


----------



## Ryuu (Jun 10, 2012)

WOT. 0.0


----------



## AbracadabraTFPR (Jun 10, 2012)

*Hmm? o:*


----------

